# hiya can you help me ????



## lovepets (May 15, 2008)

hiya my new corn snake keeps trying to attack me it has bitten me it hisses and rattles its tale, the breeder said that it was the most friendly one she had but im now worried as am at a point where am kinda scared n it is worrying me as i dont actually want to hold him


please help me


----------



## RoyalTommo (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi.
Are you experienced with handling snakes?There are certain rules. Also what is the temperature in the viv? If it is not warm enough the snake will become grouchy and snap at you, aslong as the snake is fairly young and you persist there is no reason why he cannot be tamed. But if he snaps all the time I'm guessing theres a reason for it.
Tom


----------



## lovepets (May 15, 2008)

yh i am pretty experienced with handling them i have a 4foot corn 

my auntie breeds them aswell n also have six water dragons 

im pretty sure temp is warm e nough as its the same as all the other snakes hes was fine at my aunties but as soon as came too my house hes just changed 

im feeding him enough and cleaning himn out enough and i change his water dAIly but its getting to the point where i dont want to hold him, his names cozmo btw lol


----------



## RoyalTommo (Sep 6, 2008)

How long since you moved him? Maybe he's stressed fronm the move. Like when you buy a new snake its advisable not to handle or disturb for a good few weeks to let settle in. 
Other than that just persist with him. Handle with gloves initially if your worried about bites to let him get used to you and his njew surroundinhgs.
Tom


----------



## lovepets (May 15, 2008)

about a month and a half ago i think i think he may have been too young to move but its wierd coz i went to my mums today and my snake that is now at my mums who is normally really pleased to see me but today he was acting really wierd and he went to strike at my mum, and the lizards were acting funny too lol really strange lol


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

My first corn was like that.

What I did was wear gloves and do not pull your hand away if he/she goes for you.

Let it get it out of its system in a bite frenzy, until it realises that you mean it no harm.

My one is now the softest of all my snakes.


----------



## lovepets (May 15, 2008)

well i never had any probs with my adult snake when he was a baby thanks for advice x


----------

